# Bug sur l'appli appareil photo



## Mae-Lee74 (24 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai un gros souci sur mon iPhone 6s plus.

Mon application appareil photo bug énormément, ça me laisse un écran noir, ou bien l'image s'affiche mais au bout de très longtemps et quand je bouge le téléphone, l'image ne bouge pas.
Sur snapchat, l'appareil photo est lent aussi.

Alors que sur WhatsApp, l'appareil photo marche nickel, aucun bug.

Par conséquent, ce n'est pas l'appareil photo en lui-même qui est défectueux je pense, il n'est pas cassé ni rien.

Quelqu'un saurait-il m'aider? Je suis désespérée.

Par avance, merci.


----------

